# Henri Cartier Bresson: India in Full Frame



## Matt Friedman (Nov 14, 2017)

<Link removed> an exhibition at the Rubin Museum of Art in New York.


----------



## Matt Friedman (Nov 14, 2017)

I would post the text here (as I have been instructed to), but I cannot do that, unfortunately, without violating the conditions of publication. And since, as photographers, we all take copyright seriously, I'm sure you understand.


----------

